# mosses



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been looking online and found that I have become a fan of mosses. I am just wondering if anyone has an experiences with christmas or java moss.
Any information about them would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Java moss is so easy to grow! Even with low light levels, it can really spread, sometimes even becoming a nuisance. I haven't had this happen to me, but I heard that if you let the moss get sucked up in your filter, it can grow in their and clog it, but I haven't had that problem yet. Java moss is best put near a log or something so it can cement itself to it. It is possible to have the java moss in the back of your tank glass instead of a background, but I have noticed that it has a hard time cementing itself to the glass, but if you have a small amount of algea on the glass, it can cement itself to the algae and grow on the glass. Moss is a good hiding spot for fish fry and shrimp. My algae-eating shrimp usually hides in the moss I have in my tank. I haven't seen java moss sold in Petsmart or anything, but I just got mine from a friend who got his from a friend who got his from a friend...etc. I would say it is THE EASIEST plant to grow in a tank, although I haven't tried duckweed yet. By the way, does anyone know the correct way to spell algea/algae? Petsmart spells it algea, but when I type algea, the little red underline goes under it meaning that I spelled it wrong.


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the info, i think its spelt algae (at least in canada).I found some on ebay from over seas, do you think it would be safe to order it?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it would be safe, but it doesn't seem right to have to pay for java moss. You can only find java moss for sale from overseas? It seems like you could find it somewhere closer because it's so common.


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

there are not many plants for sale in my area. its about 5 bucks for a pack of java moss on ebay most of my friends do not even have plants in their tanks, but I like the look of plants in a tank....more natural.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

$5 for a 8oz cup o java moss seems to be the median price in Los Angeles. put mine in 5days ago when I started up a new tank, looked like it was dying for 3 days, today it's growing new shoots like mad.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a couple of small patches of java moss growing in a few of my tanks.. if i put it all together without any water it would probably overflow a 1 gallon jug.
awesome stuff.great for breeding egg scatterers too.fry will find small particles of things to feed on in it also.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey, on the topic of mosses, does anyone know anything about fissidens splachnobryoides?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not me, but we had a talk on shrimp here in feb. E-mail the speaker, jrpatter from this thread: http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=139 or try him on the Raleigh board http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/raleighaquariumsociety/


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

@ emc7:
Is that directed to me? I'm asking about the moss, not the shrimp.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, sorry. I don't know anything about moss or shrimp.


----------

